
  The art of the bootstrap - prakash
http://venturebeat.com/2008/11/20/the-art-of-the-bootstrap/
======
rgrieselhuber
I attended an entrepreneur's forum in San Diego a year or two and Javier Rojas
was present. It was interesting to listen to a VC talk at such length about
the virtues of bootstrapping and it's probably one of the reasons I've opted
for it in my business.

An interesting point that he made was that he primarily invests in companies
only after they've achieved a level of financial stability (not necessarily
profitability) and revenues above $5 million.

Some great stuff in this article.

